# Sustitucion de circuito integrado  STK463 por el STK4142



## sokotroko (May 19, 2010)

Hola 

Acudo a la sabiduría de ustedes para saber si es posible sustituir  el circuito integrado STK463 por el STK4142 y de ser posible si alguien me pudiera hacer el cruce de los pines es decir me diga la equivalencia de los pines entre un IC y el otro

les estare muy agradecido


----------



## zopilote (May 23, 2010)

Si comprendo que te estes preguntando, quien diablos tendra una pieza que ya tiene sus añitos, aqui es muy escaso el IC y cuando tengo ganas le reparo, pues ya tenemos a disposisicon transistores SMD, pero hay que pensar que no todo el mundo es un tecnico para recomendar esta solución. La tuya no es descabellada, sino que me hizo recordar una pagina japonesa donde toman el tema de los STK463..65 y lo reeplazan con los STK4151. Suerte


Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Helminto G. (May 24, 2010)

las hojas de datos de ambos integrados checa su distribucion y caracteristicas espero te sirva
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/1150/499377_DS.pdf
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/41590/SANYO/STK4142.html


----------



## sokotroko (Jun 2, 2010)

Muchas Gracias a los que gentilmente me respondieron, Zopilote encontre que hicieron algo parecido en un Amplificador Sony TA-343 pero no me hizo falta ponerlo en practica p*OR*q*UE* consegui la pieza STK 465, lo bueno de cuba es que asi como es muy dificil conseguir cualquier tipo de piezas tambien te puedes topar con algunas tan poco usadas en la actualidad como la que encontré, en resumen para los q*UE* puedan tener ese mismo problema SI es posible hacer la adaptación, solo respetando los pines equivalentes y haciendo algunas modificaciones extras a algunos componentes externos al integrado.


----------

